# Handler fee



## bluepoodle (Oct 4, 2010)

I have a question about handleing fees, I have opted for a handler due to my cluminess when in ring and low on time. Now the handler I know is not overly familiar with poodles as far as grooming etc. She charges around 85 a day for her handle fee but as I have noticed that includes grooming the dogs prior to entering the ring. I will have to groom my girl myself and when I am not available the breeder will be onsight to help the handler out. Now as as groomer I dont mind my part at all but just curious as to what one might expect for handeling fees if you did the grooming i.e sprayups . etc yourself?


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

For most handlers you will have a daily handling rate, for example $85 a show and a $85 grooming fee for the weekend. Therefore if the show is over a two day weekend, the fee will be 3 X 85, a 4 day weekend would be 5 X 85.

If you are doing the grooming yourself, it should just be the 85 per day for showing. 

If your dog is being boarded there will also be board fees, traveling fees and often fees for dinner etc.

Terry


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I pay $75 per day for handling and this includes his spray up, any last minute scissoring, etc. I bath, clip and blow out two days before the show, Chrystal scissors him the day before, and that is an additional $50. All of this is based on ring siding the dog. As Terry said, if we were not ring siding, there would also be board, a portion of the handlers travel expenses, food, hotel or camping fees, as well as Quincy's grooming and coat maintenance


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Good Price.

Especially if the handler can win!

Tabatha


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

I haven't sent a dog out in a couple of years..but must say that whatever the handlers charge..it's worth it!!!


----------

